# Entering digital stations directly via the remote



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm using my S3 with both analog cable and OTA antenna. (My cableCARD install is this weekend).

For a given station, say my local Fox station, I get several choices in the guide for the same station. Example:


2 cbl (the analog SD version via cable)
2 ant (the analog SD version via OTA antenna)
2-1 ant (the digital HD version via OTA antenna)
2-2 ant (the digital SD version via OTA antenna)

My question is: how do I directly enter these stations into the remote keypad? There's no way to distinguish 2 cbl from 2 ant, and there's no way to enter the hypenated station numbers such as 2-1 for digital OTA broadcasts.

I guess you can dial in, then use channel up/channel down, or just select them out of the Guide screen. But I was wondering if there was a way to at least enter hyphenated channel numbers. My old OTA HDTV receiver did this.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

The hyphen is on the remote. It's the skip-to-end button, I think. I don't have the remote with me at work, so I'm not sure, but it is labeled on the remote.

It's also mentioned in the manual.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks. I've been skimming the manual, and it's not always easy to pick out the new bits from the stuff I already know about Tivo.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Yup ... Skip-To-Hyphenate 

The lack of the hyphen (at least as far as I can tell!) on my TV remote is a MASSIVE faux pas. That said, shockingly, my cheap-nobrand Sceptre TV's OTA NTSC tuner may actually be BETTER than the S3's, as far as I can tell


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

When I had the analog OTA channels turned on, I had the same question. No way to choose between 2 cable and 2 OTA. What's worse is that the guide doesn't tell you as far as I could see, you had to choose one and see if it was the right one.

I've just taken all the analog OTA out of the guide, so I just have digital channels now, and I can get them all directly.


----------

